# Fitting garden tap under the sink?



## Schnorbitz

I am looking to fit a garden tap under my sink so I can run the hose through the house, down the garden to my garage. I am getting fed up lugging buckets and watering cans all the way round the other houses in the terrace to the back, where my garage and driveway are. The other alternative is simply to put the tap outdoors at the front, however this would mean washing in the road and I don't fancy that!:detailer:








This is what the plumbing under my sink looks like. Lots of push-fit pipework so it should be a DIY job. The local Plumbase guy was helpful, so I know I need a brass tap and a brass elbow/plate, together with the appropriate plastic fittings (15mm I think). Maybe a non-return valve and a shut-off as well? I was thinking about fitting the tap where the free blue washing machine connector thing is at the moment? The other location would be at the bottom where the bleed valve thing is, although this is quite close to the front of the cupboardMight need some extra brackets on the pipework for support?

My main worry is having a hose running in the kitchen whilst I am outdoors. If it leaks, bursts or pops off the tap I am in trouble! Anyone else doing this? One way I thought of reducing this risk would be to take a long connecting hose through the house, out on to the patio, then connect to the hose reel. This would minimise the number of connectors and therefore reduce the risk of leaks. Then the hose reel down the garden and out to the driveway. I'd like to go for brass fittings throughout for quality and longevity.

Any advice gratefully received, especially if you've done this too!


----------



## griffin83

that is exactly what i done,using the spare dishwasher point an everything

i bought a DIY garden tap kit like this one.... http://http://www.screwfix.com/search.do?fh_search=garden%20tap%20kit&cm_mmc=Google-_-Plumbing-_-Brassware-_-garden%20tap%20kits?P=P&gclid=CJKy-drK0pgCFQpNQwodxW660w&source=aw

but the wicks own one for £10,the extension hose screwed staight on to the dishwasher thread then i screwed the outdoor tap to the front of the shelf

like you i was worried about leaks,an i keep the reel outside with the joiner pipe through the window

and after 3 monthes or so i haven't even had a hint of a leak

give us 10mins an i'll go take a picture:thumb:


----------



## Silver R26

griffin83 said:


> that is exactly what i done,using the spare dishwasher point an everything
> 
> i bought a DIY garden tap kit like this one.... http://http://www.screwfix.com/search.do?fh_search=garden%20tap%20kit&cm_mmc=Google-_-Plumbing-_-Brassware-_-garden%20tap%20kits?P=P&gclid=CJKy-drK0pgCFQpNQwodxW660w&source=aw
> 
> but the wicks own one for £10,the extension hose screwed staight on to the dishwasher thread then i screwed the outdoor tap to the front of the shelf
> 
> like you i was worried about leaks,an i keep the reel outside with the joiner pipe through the window
> 
> and after 3 monthes or so i haven't even had a hint of a leak
> 
> give us 10mins an i'll go take a picture:thumb:


Same as I had in my last house works a treat, cheap, easy job done :thumb:


----------



## griffin83

taa daa

http://

you can see where i screwed straight onto the existing plumbing,i always turn it off at the back,and relieve pressure to the garden tap as i don't trust it over long periods(paranoia creeps in lol)

excuse the blurry pic-phone camera is naff lol


----------



## fulley

The only thing that I can see that may cause a problem is when you disconnect the hose from the tap and making sure that there isn't a build up of pressure in the hose as it will spray water all over the inside of the unit. It maybe wont be a problem if you leave the business end of the hose open when you reel it in. Other than that, I dont see why it wont work.


----------



## jimmy_b_84

thats a great idea, i'm facing a smiliar issue with water and all. Is it easy to do as i'm a idoit when it comes to things like that. Just got to see if the mrs lets me run a hose though the house LOL:devil:


----------



## Schnorbitz

^^ That's the sort of brass tap and elbow I was going to fit, except I want to put it where my washing machine style connector is at the moment, fitting it vertically on the cupboard inside. So probably just need a short piece of plastic pipe to go in to the elbow, possibly with a shut-off valve. Or maybe keep the blue tap there?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Replace the washer valve(blue tap) with a full bore gate valve, you can use the existing olive and nut. Just make sure your tap has a non teturn valve in it and you should have no probs.

The reason for a gate valve is a washing machine valve reduces the water to 5mm reducing pressure, a gate valve allows 12mm through the tap, and are about £3 from screwfix.

All those push fits waiting to fail as well, no wonder us UK plumbers are loosing work to the polish push fit plumber.


----------



## Schnorbitz

A gate valve like this? So would this go before the tap? It seems a bit big, I'd be worried it might not fight in the space, as well as the tap? http://www.screwfix.com/prods/12308/Plumbing/Pegler-Brassware/Pegler-Gate-Valve-15mm 









Or what about an isolating valve like this? Or would it reduce the pressure like the washing machine valve? http://www.screwfix.com/prods/52623/Plumbing/Brassware/Isolating-Valve-15mm-Pack-of-2 









I assume that the wallplate would be one like this http://www.screwfix.com/prods/67432...kshire-Kuterlite-Wallplate-Elbow-617W-15mm-x#









and the outside tap http://www.screwfix.com/prods/11958...Valve?cm_re=SEARCHPROMO-_-OUTSIDE TAP-_-11958









Or what about this 'bib tap' instead of the outside tap? They look the same but the Pegler seems to be better quality. http://www.screwfix.com/prods/11558/Plumbing/Pegler-Brassware/Pegler-HU-Bib-Tap-with-Check-Valve


----------



## Schnorbitz

Or one of these as a pre-tap valve? http://www.screwfix.com/prods/13103/Plumbing/Brassware/Full-Bore-Lever-Ball-Valve-15mm


----------



## griffin83

> fulley The only thing that I can see that may cause a problem is when you disconnect the hose from the tap and making sure that there isn't a build up of pressure in the hose as it will spray water all over the inside of the unit. It maybe wont be a problem if you leave the business end of the hose open when you reel it in. Other than that, I dont see why it wont work.


yes you do have to watch for that i always turn the water off at the blue tap,let the pressure out at the bussiness end,then dissconnect the joining pipe from the reel(so now at most only about 4 feet of water-from the tap it go's straight up an out the window)then hold one of the buckets under it as i take it off the tap....so far no problems



> Schnorbitz ^^ That's the sort of brass tap and elbow I was going to fit, except I want to put it where my washing machine style connector is at the moment, fitting it vertically on the cupboard inside. So probably just need a short piece of plastic pipe to go in to the elbow, possibly with a shut-off valve. Or maybe keep the blue tap there?


i just kept the blue tap-you know its water tight,and i had absolutely no problems with water pressure-it keeps things nice and simple.mine took me about 15mins to sort out


----------



## Schnorbitz

So before I order bits and pieces, if I replace the blue tap with the outside/bib tap and elbow, is there any need for a shut-off valve just before the tap? eg http://www.screwfix.com/prods/29086/Plumbing/Pegler-Brassware/Pegler-T-Ball-Valve-15mm-Red this is a full-bore one, more compact than the others above. I am just thinking that there won't be room to fit both a valve and the tap/elbow under the sink and still retain enough access.

Any other bits I will need? I assume I can use the existing short copper pipe to go in to the elbow. PTFE tape? Some brackets etc.


----------

